# ultra 64 watt led grow box



## jjsunderground (Dec 1, 2007)

first build a basic box as shown in the pic that is 15 by 15 by 15 inches innner area. 

take the four led panels available at htgs and fix them to the back both sides and top of the grow box. figure out the wiring its easy. you can have four plugins our you can wire them all to a sble plug. doesnt matter. youll have to do some screwing and drilling to install these. i want to build this box so bad..i just dont have any damn money. 

 cover the bottom and inside of the door with mylar. or paint. put weather stripping arround the seal of the door. put a hook latch to close the box air tight and light tight.

 install the air pump for air..available at www.drsfostersmith.com

install the habba mist reptile mister for humidity levels available at same site.

customize your grow box..paint it wild colors be creative..come up with flowering box aswell..breeding box. you could even add a small co2 system. 


                                :aok:​


----------



## jjsunderground (Dec 2, 2007)

i thought about building and selling these..would i have any potential customers. im not sure how the business is for grow boxes, but i would sell them as a frog or reptile habitat. i would appreciate some info. thank you. peace!


----------

